# Plasma Tv without coax HELP!



## pturner27 (Apr 26, 2010)

So I bought a new plasma tv which you can view here
http://www.hdtvsolutions.com/Maxent_MX42HPM20_plasma_hd_monitor_review.htm
the only thing is it doesn't have a way to connect to the cable ( Missing a coax connection I believe/there's no internal tv tuner) There's the normal a/v then a HDMI and other hook ups. Is there any way I can hook this up straight from my cable to the tv? I can't run it through a computer so that's not an option. Is there some cheap coax to a/v convertor I can get that will allow me to watch normal television channels?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Call your cable company - they will rent you a box to do the tuning. Or go to a site like THIS and buy one. (No endorsement intended - I've never bought from them or any other supplier.)


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you have a dvd player or vcr, just run the coax to your dvd player, then run cables to your tv.


----------

